# Working out the details of our divorce



## dan.cosmo.grupp (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi,

We are moderately working out the details of our divorce. My biggest questions are about how we come up with a good financial agreement. I'll past about it.

Thanks!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome to TAM. So what's going on?

Also, using your email address is not a good idea. It's best to be anonymous. Let me know what user name you would like to use and I'll change your user name.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

dan.cosmo.grupp said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are moderately working out the details of our divorce. My biggest questions are about how we come up with a good financial agreement. I'll past about it.
> 
> Thanks!


Just posting here to check on you. How's it going?


----------

